

How Your Computer Can Cure Diseases - MikeCapone
http://planetgreen.discovery.com/tech-transport/3-ways-your-computer-can-cure-diseases.html

======
anigbrowl
I'm surprised this article didn't mention Fold.It (by the same people as
Rosetta) which does not just let you contribute CPU cycles to grid
calculations, but allows users to add their brainpower by actually working on
protein folding interactively, and builds useful skills in the process. I came
across it a year ago, and was surprised to find what a fun hobby protein-
folding can be.

<http://fold.it/portal/>

